# Too much ventilation



## Tymscholl (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there such a thing as too much ventilation? Can you ventilate too much where it might cause problems?


----------



## Tymscholl (Aug 18, 2011)

*Wrong forum?*

Is this the wrong forum for this question? Or does no one have an answer.


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

*More roof ventilation is good.*

More attic ventilation is good for a roof. Your will reach a point of diminishing returns as you approach the point where the attic temperature approaches outside temperature.

Also remember if you have a ridge vent on your roof, then you must have equal or greater soffit ventilation. 


JW Roofing
___________
Miami Roof Coating
Miami Roofing


----------



## Tymscholl (Aug 18, 2011)

*Done with ridge vent*

Thanks that helps. 
Whitworth Builders here in north west Fl did a very bad job with the roof on my house. Bought this house new in 1998 and the roof is worn out. My guess is there is not enough ventilation. Have gable roof and gable vents on three of the five gables. I believe I need more vents at the other two gables and more soffit vents around the rest of the house. Maybe some attic fans too. Not a big fan of ridge vents. During hurricanes water can get in.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

There can be too much ventilation in the sense that they will 'short circuit' each other. As long as you stick to one type of ventilation at the top (gables) and one at the bottom (soffits) you should be fine. Also, your local building codes typically specify a certain ratio of vent area to insulated ceiling area (usually 1:300 or more).


----------



## Brent (Sep 28, 2011)

No, but you can ventilate incorrectly. For example, adding a power fan when you have ridge vents will not give you more ventilation. It will make your soffits pull in less cooler air down low and pull hot air from the ridge vents. AS long as you have one method done correctly.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

The more ventelation is in the house the less mold and less hot on summers. Mold is caused by water leak or moisture . Here we install plastic under the slopes or fundentions to prevent humidity get into the house. We install flashing around house for moisture . All depends where you leave , but if underlayment of the house is not installed right it can cause leaks and moisture get into the house or attic . I had some leaks in new roofs because of the underlayment of the stucco . Here they want a 24' dorman for every 2 squares . But HO not even me want 20 dormans in a 40 square roof. So now they install vents on the side of the house we install just about 6 dorman in 40 squares roof.


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

Dead thread response:

Like one poster said you'll get diminishing returns, but you can have too much exhaust ventilation if you don't have enough intake. I would strive for a 60/40 or 55/45 with more intake than exhaust, because if you have too much exhaust ventilation, you will start pulling air from inside the home through non air-tight gaps and increasing their heating/cooling costs.


----------



## Merge (Oct 22, 2015)

I honestly don t understand one thing from what you are saying


----------

